# Full bladder...all the time!



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm making a docs appt, but wanted some ideas.

I am CONSTANTLY needing the toilet.

It's not even funny.

I can't drink a cup of tea without having to pee.

I go to the toilet every 45 minutes, or if I've had a glass of water, tea or coffee then it can be every 15 minutes.

This is driving me INSANE.

I'd like to think this would just be bladder control, but it is a bladder full when I go to the toilet, not just a full bladder feeling.

Even after I've just gone, I feel like I need to go again.

I'm not a smoker, or a heavy drinker.

Gah!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Not a doctor but I would consider a bladder infection or UTI.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I think so too, I have an appt for tuesday.

It's been going on for about three months.

I feel thirsty constantly, but pee it straight out!


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Be sure your doc tests your blood sugar/AC1. Diabetes runs rampant in my family. I have the same problems as you but so far I am in the clear. Excessive thirst and frequent urination are classic signs of diabetes. However hyperthyroidism (overactive thyroid), which I do have, also causes excessive thirst. So you may want that checked too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I had my thyroid checked last year.

I've just had a thought click, and thank you!

I was very sick last year, and was exhausted, constantly thirsty and peeing loads. Thyroid was checked, as were sugars, but I had bloods run every week, and was signed off work for 5 weeks as I literally couldn't move from exhaustion.

Now, I'm not tired, but my tests showed a UTI which was treated, but the main part happened after. High white blood cell count, low vit D and high CRP levels.. couldn't pin it.. had something going on but it cleared itself up.


I wonder if the two are connected..


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

agreed-you need to be checked for diabetes. Classic symptoms are 'excessive thirst,hunger,and urination'. You don't have to have all 3 symptoms, you are having 2 out of 3.

Can you call your doctor and get in before Tuesday ? Like if you made the appointment telling them you might have a bladder infection, but now will tell them your symptoms and that its been going on for 3 months? 
I'm just concerned that this has been going on for 3 months already,and I don't know how long it takes to get a dangerously high blood sugar level. It might be just fine to wait till Tuesday, but I'd rather err on the side of safety. If you can't get seen before Tuesday, I hope you can have someone with you at all times until then,,like dont' hang out at the barn alone. I don't mean to scare you, but if the blood sugar gets too high you can go into a coma.
Take care!
Fay


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay.. I eat basically all day long.

I have been known, when I stay at my house on my own, to get up in the night and raid the fridge.

I'm a very healthy weight, however.

I crave sugary or salty snacks, most of the time.

Sweets, peanuts, crisps, cheese..

I will see what I can do, I don't feel any stranger than I normally do. And I am pretty strange!

Will see what happens. I'm writing down my pee times.

I pee.. a lot.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Def mention ALL those things to your doctor when you go. I would hope they would run a full bloodwork panel, as those symptoms can go along with several serious conditions as people have already mentioned. And those diseases can come on gradually, so you would keep feeling "normal" as the change is slow. 

If you were a cat, I would say hyperthyroid as my first thought, but not sure if the issues are the same in people as pets.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Hahahaha I don't think I've ever been compared to a cat, but often transfer how'd I'd treat my dog/horse to human!

I will do, I'm just tired of dashing to the toilets. My work colleagues asked if everything was okay "I NEEED TOOO PEEEE"

They tend to be pretty good out here, and will run things if pushed...


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope we are all wrong and it is nothing serious but please ask for the A1C test for diabetes. It gives an average of blood sugar levels over 2-3 months, much more accurate than the other tests. Wishing you the best at your appointment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm sure I will be fine. Over the years I have had my sugar levels tested and it has all been fine 

I'm going for my being a piglet and wanting to eat all the time, and a bladder/kidney infection.

I'm keeping a tab.. and so far in two hours I've been 6 times.

Joys.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Saturday I went to the German chemist. She also pushed me to get a docs appt asap, and "I hope its only antibiotics you need!"
Gave me some herbal stuff that tastes horrific to help with the soreness of my lower back (suspect kidneys, not what I originally thought.. sleeping funny!) and the constant peeing.

I was in town with a friend, went for a coffee and had a glass of water on the side.
I went before we left, then we went to try on fancy dress, twenty minutes in had to go, went back to same shop, 15 minutes later I had to dash again.

By the afternoon I felt so dehydrated and exhausted I curled up with a movie. Went to bed and felt irritable, stuffy and cold.

Woke up so many times over heating and sore.

Yesterday, my head was pounding and I threw up my breakfast and felt queasy all day long.

I know what you're thinking.. and no I'm not pregnant  I think it was just a side of having such a bad headache and my body going BLURGH.

I've lost 2 1/2 pounds over three days, which isn't normal for me.

Going to phone docs and see if there is another appt today, if not it's first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm, diabetic/ blood sugar problems are certainly the first thing that come to mind given your description of symptoms. 
Any time I was pregnant one of the first signs was the constant need to pee like a race horse....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I have an appointment in 15 minutes, thankfully!

Not pregnant, just finished my period. And boyfriend and I use measures to prevent that happening.

I will let you all know what happens. I think it's just a UTI and needing antibiotics to clear it up. Fingers crossed


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Stabbed my finger and tested blood sugar, 3.8 which is good.
Temperature is fine.
Didn't test my pee, just put me on antibiotics for 5 days!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope you told the doctor everything you've told us. No harm in having a good blood workup done annually.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I did tell him, he was worried about the diabetes side of things hence the blood test.
I feel better this morning after sleeping all afternoon and then all night, plus antibiotics.
Hopefully I will be right as rain in a few days


----------

